# Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway 2013!



## broadonrod

*Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway 2013! Itâ€™s time again!*
Holden Roofing and Brett Holden have decided to put on another Holden Roofing youth hunt giveaway here on 2coolfishing.com. One lucky youngster between the *age of 6 years old and 16 years old* will be invited to hunt with us during the 2013-2014 whitetail deer season in Maverick County on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch. The hunt will be for 1 whitetail deer (management buck) and possibly a shot at a wild hog, bobcat, javalina, or coyote. This hunt will be fully guided and any animal harvested on this hunt will be determined by the guide. The youngster must try to guess the amount of roofing nails in the photo below and the closest guess to the number of nails in the pile will be the winner. *The youngster only gets one guess and a picture of the youngster participating in some sort outdoor activity must be posted with the guess here on the hunting board on 2coolfishing under this thread named (Holden Roofing Youth Hunt 2013).* *Please help your youngster and take your time with the guess! There will not be a tie if someone guesses the same number, the first person to guess the closest number of roofing nails wins. If the guess is an above and below number tie the first guess will be the winner. Once you have guessed you cannot change it. Please take your time and look at the others before posting up the guess to make sure you donâ€™t duplicate your guess. If you are entering more than one youngster in the Holden Roofing Youth Hunt please understand only one can win. This hunt cannot be passed on to another, traded, or sold and this hunt has no cash value. The youngster in the photo that wins goes on the Holden Roofing youth hunt, if for any reason the winning youth hunter cannot make it on the date we set for the hunt we will attempt to set the hunt up with the second place youth hunter that guessed the next closest. *
The youth hunter must be accompanied by their legal guardian and releases must be signed prior to hunting. The hunter must have a Texas hunting license. Lodging is limited to one guardian and one youth hunter and includes lodging, meals, guide, and transportation to and from stand with guided and field dressing the youngsterâ€™s harvest. Transportation to the Ranch is not included. 
About the Holden Roofing Youth huntâ€¦ This hunt once again will be for one youth hunter to hunt a whitetail deer (Management buck) on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch located in South Texas. This is a free range/ low fence hunt and will be a rifle hunt only. Rifle must be a 243 or larger caliber, if the hunter has no rifle, we will be gladly furnish one for the hunt. The ranch is just under 15,000 acres of low South Texas Brush country and is a proven ranch to raise monster whitetails. Make sure you bring your camera or video camera! It is not uncommon to see over 100 deer a day and many of the bucks scoring 160â€-200â€s B&C. We have lost count of the contest winning deer this ranch has produced but, they include several years of widest spread, heavy mass, most points, longest drop tines and numerous best overall bucks in multiple big buck contests in youth and adult categories. Peggy at Circle V ( Los Cuernos De Tejas) Big Buck Contest is donating the entry fee to the winning youngster on this hunt. There is no guaranty of any harvest on this hunt, yet we have been 100% opportunity on all youth hunts in the past years. I would say the chances are greatJ. Plans are to meet at the front gate of the ranch 10:00am- noon Saturday November 9th and head to camp to get settled into the lodge, grab a bite and make our way out for the evening hunt, following the hunt dinner around the camp fire and lots of storytelling! The next morning head back out to the blind, if the youth has already taken a deer we will look for hogs, javalina, bobcat, or coyotes. This date is the second weekend of (regular/general gun) deer season in South Texas; the ranch is not MLD, with that being said, the youth hunter must have a whitetail deer buck tag. We offer youth management hunts throughout the season and have several dates already booked so these dates must work for the winner due to prior bookings.

This is not a fancy lodge but very clean and comfortable. The youth hunter and their guardian will have their own room, refrigerator and cable TV. Remember it is a deer lease and the guides are leasing members and Holden Roofing Reps helping out with the hunt and volunteering the time so the youth hunter will get to become part of the camp and experience the hunt just like the members around the campfire. These Holden Roofing Youth hunts have been a blast and we look forward to them more and more each year. This hunt and contest is all about having fun with our 2cool friends and customers please keep that in mind







.

This contest will end Wednesday October 30th 2013 at 9:00 pm central time. All guesses and photos attached must be submitted no later than as listed and the posting time on 2coolfishing.com will be the official contest clock. The winners guardian must contact us with within 24 hours of winning. We will post our contact info to use once the winner is announced. 
*Please remember! *
*One entry/guess per person and photo of youth doing some kind of outdoor activity must be posted with the guess!*
If we think of anything else to add to the hunt or this contest we will post it up so keep an eye out for updates. 
We will also post some more photos of wildlife,deer and the ranch throughout the thread. 

*Thanks you and have fun!!! *
*Brett Holden *
*Holden Roofing*
*www.Holdenroofing.com*

*TIME TO GUESS HOW MANY ROOFING NAILS ARE IN THE PILE IN THE PICTURE BELOW :spineyes: Take your time :clover:*
*Both pictures are the same pile of roofing nails the one on the right is just a close up. *

*GOOD LUCK ! *


----------



## WillieT

Those are some great deer. It is a great thing you do for the kids.


----------



## Hookem2012

Thanks again for doing this for the kiddos!!!

Guess: 1122


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

1300

Awesome what you guys do!


----------



## broadonrod

* Please post a first name and Make sure you post a picture of the youngster *:walkingsm


----------



## wtc3

Junebug says 872 lol. 

Thanks for all that you do for the youngsters. Just know it will all be repaid to you someday!! :cheers:


----------



## capttravis

Make sure to post a picture of the youngster and a first name with the guess


----------



## wtc3

Just saw your last post. I'll get a pic up as soon as I get home.


----------



## Hookem2012

Thanks again for what you do for the kiddos...sorry for the duplicate post but had to add his name...

Guess: 1122 by Carson


----------



## fishit

Nate, 1500 nails. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more pics..


----------



## wishin4fishin

Evann says there are precisely 943 roofing nails. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bull Minnow

*Jacob*

Jacob 
1362


----------



## dabossgonzo

*way to go*

What a generous thing you do....... a hunt some lucky kid will never forget!!!! When my son wins (lol) at least I get to LOOK at some of your GREAT deer!

Zebuli ... 1732


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Baliegh (now 13yo). 777 Nails


----------



## Double D

Casey says there are 1247 nails and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## hch3

Hunter 970


----------



## hch3

Hayden 2013


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Evann says there are precisely 943 roofing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 I remember that deer! Thanks Evann! The mount looks great..

Looking forward to see who wins this! Thanks for the kind replies and great pictures of the youngsters! Good luck everyone! Brett


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Jake - 1,444


----------



## hch3

Hayden 2013
View attachment 758881


----------



## Msnelson68

Kelsey says 568


----------



## Msnelson68

Dax says 436


----------



## SSST

*I got 3 that wanna guess*

Jace, age 9 is guessing 1128

Alyssa, age 10, is guessing 1357

Jerod, age 14, is guessing 1017

thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Trouthunter

Sincerest thanks for doing this for the kids...kudos.

TH


----------



## wtc3

wtc3 said:


> Junebug says 872 lol.
> 
> Thanks for all that you do for the youngsters. Just know it will all be repaid to you someday!! :cheers:


Payton says 872!


----------



## FirePat

Riley Man says 800


----------



## Fishtexx

TJ say's there are exactly 1313 nails in that pile!
Thanks for all you do Brett!


----------



## Reel Screamer

Michael White says 1015


----------



## monark

Josh says 935.


----------



## mad dog

*Nails*

Mandy says 1,000


----------



## Roentgen

Julian - 876


----------



## mkk

Aryn says 1161


----------



## Buckerup

Thanks Brett, for being so generous with your time and resourses.


----------



## 999

Kaleb 1187


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Fishin' Soldier said:


> 1300
> 
> Awesome what you guys do!


I will add to this post with Aron on the right!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharkchum

John- 669 nails


----------



## Fowler

Abby - 823


----------



## T-Roy

*Guess*

Julia 1243


----------



## T-Roy

*Guess*

Reid Guess 1179


----------



## Texasgirl44

Dakota, 7, guessed 1,090
Wyatt, 13, guessed 1,318
Daniel, 15, guessed 1,117


Thanks Brett/Holden Roofing!!


----------



## Fowler

Abby - 823


----------



## pathmaker

Jackson 909


----------



## Pocampo

*Nails*

Jack says: 889


----------



## JJ10

Garrett says 1477


----------



## Dolphingirl

Taylor age 11 says 1100


----------



## JJ10

Sorry. Forgot the pic. Garrett says 1477.


----------



## broadonrod

Wow! These pics are 2cool! Thanks everyone for jumping on this so fast! Good luck again to all the youngsters I wish we could take them all!!!! Brett


----------



## JPO

Kayla says 2000 
Kyle says 2500


----------



## Fishboy724

*Best Guess*

Summer guesses 762.

Thanks!


----------



## lx22f/c

Autumn age 12 thinks there are 951
Kylie age 13 thinks there are 1001
Raina age 12 thinks there are 702























Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

Jaymen Age 10, thinks there is 759 nails in the pile!


----------



## HELOLT

Ryan says 1414


----------



## Stretch

Blake (age 16) guess is 583


----------



## HELOLT

Justin says 1465


----------



## btsander

Alyssa say's 999!


----------



## patwilson

Hannah; 2145


----------



## jgale

Braden 10 says 1700

And thanks to Brett, and the whole Holden roofing crew for an awesome hunt last year!
Braden got:
1st in the brush country big buck contest
2nd in freer deer camp
And 3rd in the cola Blanca!!

Can't say enough about the generosity and hospitality we felt while at the ranch. It will be a trip we won't ever forget 

Thanks again!!


----------



## royboy42

Lil Roy says 500, Dominic says 499


----------



## Whitecrow

*guess*

Jake guesses 1275.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*the best*

this has to be the best thread on 2cool..... love looking at all the youth involved in the sport that means so much to us.

Brett you are top notch!!!!


----------



## WildThings

Talon says 1376










Lexi says 4302


----------



## Flat Fish

Danielle, age 11, says 732


----------



## 8-count

Landry is 12yrs old and she guesses 1265


----------



## broadonrod

*Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture 2013*

Thanks again everyone for getting these youngsters involved and getting the incredible pics up for the contest. Lots of young hunters out there! Thanks for the kind words also.. This is a blast and hope we get to do more..

On another note.. If you have already paid a deposit down for a youth hunt this year on the Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing Pasture and your youngster wins this hunt we will refund you 100% of your deposit back. That will not be a problem at all, that being said you can also keep the booked date.. Good Luck everyone and keep the youngsters guessing on those roofing nails .. Here are a couple of pics from opening week last season. Ill post a few more pictures every now and then.. Brett Holden


----------



## wonkdog

Madison - age 11

Guesses 1,550


----------



## Swampus

U guys are cool Brett!

I like the way U roll!:cheers::texasflag


----------



## pierce2901

Peyton says 632


----------



## br549

497


----------



## Rip-N-Lips

*Nailsq*

Seths says 1150.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Jonathan (age 13) is betting his hunt on 1345 nails

Megan (age 11) is hoping her brother is wrong....and the # is 1157.


----------



## MIKEW

Matt (16) says 560.....


----------



## MIKEW

Gracie (12) says 680.....


----------



## donkeyman

emily guess 1427 nails


----------



## JFolm

Very cool thing that Holden Roofing is doing. Made for a great thread so far.


----------



## Tslick

Reese, age 11. Old pic from a few years ago. Guesses 2790


----------



## broadonrod

*Those are all some great pictures! Keep them rolling.* :dance:

Here are a few more youth hunt pictures from last season( all 2coolers:mpd along with a couple of more deer pictures from the ranch.. Ill put up a few more later. Brett Holden


----------



## SmackDown73

Brooke
1486


----------



## T.C.

Mackinzee says: 927


----------



## jleo313

*Savannah says*

age 7.......1633


----------



## jleo313

*Shelby says...*

age 6.........1821


----------



## dbarham

1106


----------



## fillet

*Guess*

Hunter Guesses 1113


----------



## fillet

*Guess*

Austin guesses 1109


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

*Beau and Chance Guesses*

OK I have 2 sons -- here are their guesses
Chance guess 756
Beau guess 652
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## rookie06

Evan guesses 636!


----------



## fasteddie

*Thomas Delaney*

Thomas (in the hat) guesses 1220 roofing nails! Thanks Brett!


----------



## SwampRat

Brete, I really like these threads....the kid pics (pre and post contest) are awesome!

Andre' 1288


----------



## SwampRat

Nic says 1253

Man, these are some great pics!!!


----------



## Andco

*nails*

Olivia age 9
425

Sophia age 7
535


----------



## brush popper

*Youth Hunt Giveaway*

Raymond say's 2550


----------



## brush popper

*Youth Hunt*

RJ's Guess is 1565


----------



## bjqx

Brice 1177


----------



## bjqx

Braden 1039


----------



## CTMLT-NWG

Alexandra Baltazar (16) 779 nails


----------



## broadonrod

These pictures just go to show you how many great parents, grand parents brothers and sisters are out there teaching these youngsters tradition! Great pictures everyone! Keep the guesses rolling.. Brett Holden


----------



## capttravis

Great to see so many youngsters involved outdoors!!


----------



## Wompam

Congratulations to whoever when's this fabulous hunt & guys i am in awe of yalls generosity & the way y'all roll.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I will add to this post with Aron on the right!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Layton on the left adds 1234. He was at his mommas and had to get him in to add his.

Good luck everyone and thanks for the contest!!


----------



## jenks13

Ian (10) says 982
Alayna (8) says 1,200


----------



## Loden

Chase, 15 years old says 917 nails

Great thing you guys are doing!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Wompam said:


> Congratulations to whoever when's this fabulous hunt & guys i am in awe of yalls generosity & the way y'all roll.


 Thanks! We would love to have ya down that weekend Richie! If your not locked up at your place plan on it my brother!

More great pics! Keepum coming
Brett


----------



## Wompam

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! We would love to have ya down that weekend Richie! If your not locked up at your place plan on it my brother!
> 
> More great pics! Keepum coming
> Brett


Let me know, I would love to witness it.


----------



## Txfirenfish

Cole 343


----------



## Mrschasintail

920 Nails, Per...Michael


----------



## RLL

Kate says 1100.


----------



## BretE

SwampRat said:


> Brete, I really like these threads....the kid pics (pre and post contest) are awesome!
> 
> Andre' 1288


I wish I could provide this kind of opportunity but all thanks go to Brett Holden! He deserves them, great thing he does for the kids. Enjoyed our talks the last few days Brett, keep in touch.......

Bret


----------



## DM3

Cade says there are 964 nails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DM3

Jace says there are 956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Txfirenfish said:


> Cole 343


Love it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## broadonrod

More great pics! Keep coming... 

Here are a few more 2cooler /youth hunters from last season with there deer , hogs, shed hunting and "Cottontail Dave"  teaching a youngster how to clean a deer. Thanks Brett Holden












View attachment 769666


----------



## El ROJO LOCO

Dayton says 454


----------



## bbridges

Abbey says 1162


----------



## PELAGICDAWG

Trent iam 14 and my guess is 1225


----------



## cajundiesel

Kadence (7) said 892 nails.


----------



## wormburner

*Youth Hunt*

Taylor says 584 (age 11)


----------



## charkbait

*Youth Hunt*

Tyler says 1111 nails








Austin says 1212 nails


----------



## Cheeto

*Youth Holden Roofing contest*

There are 2016 roofing nails in the pile.
This is John Paul Pyle


----------



## Cheeto

*Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Contest*

There are 1864 nails in the pile.
This is Charlie Pyle


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics once again! Here are a couple of more youth hunters from the ranch. Keepum coming


----------



## hardhead34

*hunting contest*

Shelby Lyn Jackson 12yrs old says 1320


----------



## fouL-n-fin

This is awesome! Jam up Brett! My boy is 3 his time will come! Already got him in the woods and his face lights up when we hook up the camper and are headed to the lease! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## BIG EYE

*2013/2014 hunting contest*

Devon 14 guesses 347 nails.


----------



## deerhunter5

Hunter says 743


----------



## Pocampo

*Nails*

After a close inspection, Rachel says there are 1088 nails.


----------



## Bob Keyes

My grandson Rodrick's first answer was a bazillion his final answer was 855

Thanks for the chance
Bob


----------



## Kyle 1974

Cameron (9), guesses 1937

Carson (7) guesses 3100


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics!!!! We are at camp now and sat in a couple of stands today. Here is an old buck we have seen pretty regular for the last 6 years. This buck has been an 8 point with a kicker for the past 5 years and this year he put on some inches. Could be one to look for on a youth hunt. We figure this buck to be around 9 years old now Prob just hit his prime he has 13-14 scorable points now we will se when he sheds his velvet.. other hinters videoed a couple of more real nice management bucks this evening! Most of the bucks we saw this evening looked like they have had a great year !!! Can't wait to get our 2cool youth hunter down here! Keep them coming! Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice young buck that just showed up. We are down here doing a little scouting. First buck of the day live from the stand .. Keep the guesses coming  thanks Brett Holden


----------



## B_GATE13

Blake thinks there are 707.


----------



## B_GATE13




----------



## Bryant

*Braydon Age 11 Guesses 1,722 Nails.*


----------



## Bryant

Connor Age 9, Guesses 1,286 Nails.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Shefte

*Nails*

Tom-age 11 guess 1250
Will-age 8 guess 1121


----------



## Yelladog

632 nails


----------



## Yelladog

That's hunter. Says 632 nails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Yelladog

Hunter says 632 nails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Blue Devil 7

Thanks for doing this, Brett! :cheers:

Logan, age 15, guessed 1280 nails.


----------



## GetDnet

jake says 2013 nails


----------



## LaSalle30

Dylan says 1765
Weston says 1570


----------



## dbarham

whitney says 854


----------



## red-fin

*Colton's guess*

Colton says 1649.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter

Parker, age 16 says 2017
Alison, age 14 says 2307
Thanks!


----------



## Blastn & Castn

Kevin age 10 says 900 nails


----------



## broadonrod

Those are some more great pics! Can't wait to see who wins! Keepum coming. 
Here is a cool pic from the ranch. We found a dead 6 point and put a camera on it a couple of seasons ago. Who ever guesses the nails has a great chance at a coyote also! Thanks everyone for all the entries! These youth hunts are pretty exciting and we really look forward to them. Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Lots of Great Pictures of the Kiddos!!!*

Man I just looked through the thread; it looks like lots of kids getting out in the outdoors these days which is great to see. 
To everyone trying to win this hunt you will be amazed at the quality of deer.
The ranch is a blast and the varmits are a great bonus!
Brett props to you again for doing another great thing for others here on 2Cool!!

Looking forward to the hunting thread and pics this year!!


----------



## Oldblue

*Holden Roofing Youth Hunt 2013*

Gabrielle 1,382
Victoria 457

View attachment 80
4185[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jfreeman

clint says 559
wesley says 701


----------



## pierce2901

Paisley says 603 nails in the pile.


----------



## porkrind

Carly says 1968 nails, Thanks!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Got to be more guesses out there!!*

Lets get some more pictures up and kids guessing!!!

Josh's Guess

2013 
The Year of the Monster!!


----------



## onyourlimit

Ethan age 7 says there is 2412 nails in that pile.


----------



## boatlift

2121


----------



## Auer Power

*Brynlee (7)*

Brynlee - 1562


----------



## Bayduck

*Great Thread !*

Syd , 13 , says 350


----------



## Bayduck

*Thanks*

Rei , 15 , says 459


----------



## SWC

Audrey says 513


----------



## Tannerm

Tanner says 974


----------



## dabossgonzo

*heck of a shot*



boatlift said:


> 2121


hey boatlift that must have been a heck of a shot with a BB gun! And I thought my gamo was bad... wanna trade! lol


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Lets get some more pictures up and kids guessing!!!
> 
> Josh's Guess
> 
> 2013
> The Year of the Monster!!


Lol Josh! You a year too old!

More great pics of the kiddos! Can't wait to see which one of these youngsters we will be hunting with. This thread is a blast keep coming! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice one!


----------



## vette74

Kai (10), On the Right guesses 550. Ryan on the left is asking for a 2 year extension.


----------



## charkfisherman

Hank age 15 says 1126


----------



## djduke47823

Andre 8 yo -623
Alexander 14 yo 523


----------



## duckman49

great offer!! glad to see all the kids outdoors.


----------



## duckman49

Cameron Hendricks 14 yo 799


----------



## duckman49

Kyle Sager 699 16 yo


----------



## duckman49

Caden Hendricks one on the left 14 yo 
599


----------



## C.H.W

clay: 1793


----------



## broadonrod

More great pics of the youngsters!!! Keep them coming.. 
Here is a short video looking out the camp window my last trip down to the ranch. Can't wait to see who wins the hunt!
The youngster can expect to see this buck and several more while eating dinner around the camp fire.. Keep the guesses coming... Brett Holden


----------



## M Jones

Tristan age 15 guess 1970


----------



## charkfisherman

Kendall age 12 says 1009


----------



## Blue N' Brew

Katelyn Stone 1008

This is a picture last year of the donated hunt Brett did for the Toy Drive. 
We had a great experience. Everything was great and the deer are unbelievable.


----------



## jrabq

Neal (11) guesses 811, and thanks you.


----------



## broadonrod

More great pictures!!!! Keepum coming... Here are 2 old buck we tried to find last year. They could be nice again this year, we hunted them both with youth hunters last season just not very easy bucks to pattern and never gave opportunity while with the youngsters.* Keep the guesses rolling these are some great pictures! *Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Blue N' Brew said:


> Katelyn Stone 1008
> 
> This is a picture last year of the donated hunt Brett did for the Toy Drive.
> We had a great experience. Everything was great and the deer are unbelievable.


Looking forward to seeing y'all back down there this season! That young lady CAN SHOOT! Here are some more pics from that hunt. What a blast. I think her buck scored 143?

*I also posted earlier if the youngster that wins the hunt is already booked with us we will refund the deposit and keep the same date you have booked.* Brett Holden


----------



## mywifeshusband

Its totally awesome your work to get youngsters involved in hunting and the outdoors thanks Beau


----------



## ryanwolf

*Guess*

Lauren age 10 says 989
Chloe age 12 says 842


----------



## johnobrien1972

*this is 2cool*

Cody 2151
Caleb 2351


----------



## lapesca67

John, age 13, guesses 750


----------



## laguna24

Travis guesses 1263


----------



## TEX57

Logan guess is 1150 age 11


----------



## lapesca67

Samantha, age 10, guesses 843


----------



## Texas A&I Javs

Ross, 501


----------



## Texas A&I Javs

Ross, 501


----------



## CAT TALES

Looks like a bunch of kids will be biting their finger nails for the next 2 weeks!! A big thanks to Holden Roofing for doing this!!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Looks like a bunch of kids will be biting their finger nails for the next 2 weeks!! A big thanks to Holden Roofing for doing this!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


X2! What an awesome thread getting to see all the kids involved in the outdoors!


----------



## ToddyTrout

*Thanks for what you do for the kids!*

Todd, age 13 says 717
Tyler, age 13 says 736


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand! Found one this evening that fits a youth hunt .. This is a live picture and its getting late but a pretty nice 8 point.we may be looking for this buck with our 2cool youngster  ( he is the buck in front) this deer will prob field dress over 200 lbs.. What a monster bodied deer! Keep the guesses coming! Can't wait to see who wins! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another pic of this management buck and a nice 15 point that just walked in.. Live pics.


----------



## nate56

Man that first pic is a hoss...it looks like He's been laying under the corn feeder this whole year...


----------



## papotanic36

*Caleb Platt guess #2015*


----------



## Ray man

*Youth hunt guess*

Ray man says 1021!!!
Kye his brother says 1051!!


----------



## salth2o

Noah says his guess is 1000.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## broadonrod

More great pictures of the youngsters! Keep the guesses coming! Here is a picture from this evening of a nice triple drop tine buck here on the ranch. Can't wait to see which youngster we will have down here in a couple of weeks. We have lots of management deer to take this year and we are all looking forward to try and get our lucky winner on the buck of a lifetime... Keepum coming.. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

I'm going threw some trail cam pics now looking for management bucks. Here's a couple nice bucks from this stand. These are not the management deer but a couple you can possibly get to see on the hunt so who ever wins the hunt make sure the mom or dad brings a camera!


----------



## deerslayer64d

Great pics as Usual Brett !! I always enjoy your threads thanks for Sharing!


----------



## capttravis

Great pics! Going to be exciting seeing which youngster ends up winning!!


----------



## onecull

callan says 3252


----------



## SSST

You gotta love those big ole typical deer, no crazy stuff growing off everywhere, just big and massive. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## jgale

I just caught up and it looks like we have got some talented outdoor loving youth here on 2cool! What a great idea to post pics of the kids!


----------



## En Fuego

Brett - you prove, yet again, what a first class guy you are for offering these kids the hunt of a lifetime. 

There is not a week that goes by that our boys do not make mention of the trips down last year. 

The ranch is amazing - the company is fantastic - and the deer are ridiculous.

Nate won big buck from his deer for under 8 yr. old.

It was a sign of things to come whenever we opened the door to the truck and one of the nicest deer I had seen in my life (up to that point) was grazing around the camp.

Hunter says 757 and Nate says 925.

Can't wait for this years trip.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the kind words! Y'all have some great youngsters and looking forward to seeing them back at the ranch this season!

Great pics of all the youngsters for sure! Keep the guesses coming! We are down to the last few days!!!  can't wait to see who wins.

Also thanks to one of the 2cool sponsors here on the board RRR Gun rest. They have donated some cool stuff to the youth hunt! These rest are a must have. We use them a lot in the blind and shooting hogs off the top of the Polaris. Thanks RRR Gun rest for adding on to this years youth hunt!


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words! Y'all have some great youngsters and looking forward to seeing them back at the ranch this season!
> 
> Great pics of all the youngsters for sure! Keep the guesses coming! We are down to the last few days!!!  can't wait to see who wins.
> 
> Also thanks to one of the 2cool sponsors here on the board RRR Gun rest. They have donated some cool stuff to the youth hunt! These rest are a must have. We use them a lot in the blind and shooting hogs off the top of the Polaris. Thanks RRR Gun rest for adding on to this years youth hunt!
> View attachment 855569


I'm still trying to figure out the deceptive angle of the pile of nails to the wall mounted buck's spread, the size of the pedestal mount, size of nail, etc.

I shall continue to work through this deceptive pile- LOL


----------



## Main Frame 8

Justin: 3,120

I have some hunting pics but we're hustling trying to get out of town. 

1st grandkid decided he wasn't waiting until Tuesday's C-Section and showed up at 2:15am - LOL 

A baseball pic will have to suffice for now.


----------



## JWHITE

Chase says 2,426


----------



## broadonrod

Keep the guesses coming! Couple of days left... Brett :bounce:


----------



## davis300

Jennica (age 16) says 1377.

Thanks Brett...another fine gesture Sir!


----------



## inxpress

*Garrett 771 nails*

Garrett 771 nails


----------



## Matagorda Mako

Zoe age 10 says 553 nails in the pile


----------



## 610 & 1/2

Jacob - age 15 , guesses 753


----------



## Doghouse2

Will age 7 guesses 1098
Jack age 12 guesses 1268


----------



## HUNTINANDFISHIN

R.J. ( Age 11) Guesses 878


----------



## TxBrewer

1529


----------



## 999

Kaylyn - 1398


----------



## Brian P.

Zach, age 12, guesses 1,893


----------



## broadonrod

More great pics of all the youngsters! Can't wait to see who will be headed down south with us. Matt was in one of the stands this evening and saw a couple of really nice super old bucks he said would be great bucks to hunt on this youth trip! It looks like we will have a fun camp on the youth hunt weekend with 2 more 2coolers hunting management bucks at the same time! We are getting excited! Cottontail Dave said on top of it all he has never seen so many rabbits ... He said the youngsters can also look forward to a good ol rabbit hunt after dinner around the fire. Also there has already been around a dozen bobcats seen in the past week. I'm hoping the winning youngster gets a shot at one on the trip. Get all the guesses in we have 1 day left! Keeping coming! Brett Holden


----------



## SwampRat

Brett, this is really a remarkable thing you guys do for the kids. What a way to encourage pursuing the great outdoors!


----------



## broadonrod

SwampRat said:


> Brett, this is really a remarkable thing you guys do for the kids. What a way to encourage pursuing the great outdoors!


Thank you sr.. It is a blast. The hunters we have on the ranch now look more forward to watching the youngsters get their nick than their own ( almost) .. Really looking forward to this hunt. Here is a live pic from the camp..


----------



## royboy42

Yep, you guys do such a great job managing down there and have some amazing animals, definitely gonna give a youngster a hunt he'll never forget! Always enjoy seeing the pics you post Brett, keep em coming!


----------



## mr crab

Lexie (11) says 667 nails


----------



## mr crab

Macie (13) says 724 nails


----------



## mr crab

Joey (10) says 575 nails


----------



## skelly

*Holdening Roofing contest*

1980 nails - Cole Kelly


----------



## wacky-worm

Jordan age 9 says 600


----------



## kmarv

Hunter says 2067...old picture but one of my favorites!


----------



## Gearman

*Tyler*

Tyler age 10 Say 1052 Nails


----------



## Topnos

Chase - 873


----------



## porkrind

Laelah, age 13, says 885


----------



## porkrind

Kade, age 15, says 1775


----------



## outlaw38

Jace says 873


----------



## snowman10200

612 Avery age 14


----------



## Josh5

Cade (14) guesses 667
Cort (12) guesses 727


----------



## broadonrod

Almost time! Keep the guesses coming! Here are a few live pics from the stand.


----------



## nate56

Those are some **** nice pics....Did You go cut all the grass off my right aways yet??? Its getting close..


----------



## txgirl1722

*Nails*

Matthew (age 9) * 1067*
Wilder (age 16) * 1752*


----------



## Swampus

Raven (12yrs old) says 1337........................and she hunts in PJ's.......:biggrin:


----------



## Main Frame 8

Are y'all still counting the nails??


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> Are y'all still counting the nails??


I'm sorry for not posting! My office manager has the nail count. I have been in the dark the entire time. We didn't even think of her not being available this evening ... She will be back in the office in the morning and ill get the winner posted... I don't even know how many nails are in the pile my self ... I forgot she was out on vacation and couldn't reach her.. Ill have the winner listed ASAP.. We did try to call her about 15 times.. Can't wait to see who wins! Sorry once again for making everyone wait. Ill get it up as soon as I talk to her. Brett Holden


----------



## 98aggie77566

Kids can't wait (and neither can the Dad's)


----------



## dabossgonzo

*since 5 AM*

I have not got anything done other than
refresh - dang
refresh - dang
refresh - dang
refresh - dang

Leave it to Brett to leave everybody hanging with the suspense building... it's like reading a good book and finding out the last page is missing! lol

Brett this a very generous thing you are doing for this kids and I wish I was in a position to follow suit...... keep up teh GREAT work.

Be pretty cool if the winners dad could post a pic of the kids face when they tell them they won..... my boy would be jumping around so much there would be no way to get a pic! lol


----------



## 98aggie77566

Refresh - dang


----------



## Fishtexx

My son TJ said he's feel'in LUCKY!!!!! Good luck EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## Fishtexx

Post # 243...thats what he shoots! His lucks look'in good...WOO HOO!!!! Between this contest and the season opener I'm about to bust!!LOL


----------



## btsander

*Results?*

Tic Toc Tic Toc, my daughter is chomping at the bit. I guess I am too!! LOL!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Ok!!! Sorry took so long ... I have not looked through the guesses yet but the nail count is ....................... 1647 ... Who wins? Really looking forward to getting the young hunter here to the ranch!!! Thank you to everyone that participated this was a blast seeing all the pics and watching the guessing! We will be starting another contest soon.. Ok who will be the closest???? Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## 98aggie77566

red-fin said:


> Colton says 1649.


While I am not the official word...looks to me like Colton is in for one heckuva hunt!


----------



## Seachaser

Brett, This is a great thing you do for the kids!!!! Hats off to you!!!! looks like congtrats go out to Colton.


----------



## jleo313

My daughter Savannah guessed 1633...never mind, just caw the post about Colton.
Congrats Colton!!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*85*

My son was only off by 85 hey that should be worth a pig! lol

CONGRATS Colton and take plenty of pics to share with us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSST

Congrats Colton!


----------



## Gearman

*WTg*

Good job on the Guess!! Brett this is a great thing you are doing!!!, My daughter won the hunt with Nate and the joy you guys are providing will never be forgot from these kids!!!


----------



## Flat Fish

Wow! My daughter missed by about 900...

Thanks for doing this! It's a good thing.


----------



## porkrind

Congrats Colton!


----------



## jgale

Congrats Colten! 

Heck of thing you do for our youth Brett!


----------



## Fishtexx

Congratulations Colten!!! Thanks for all you do Brett!! Maybe next year.....


----------



## Hookem2012

Post 55. Justin says 1465!!!!!! Is it the high or low??? Is it the low without going over???


----------



## Hookem2012

Duhhhhhhh. Disregard. I'm only 200 off


----------



## nate56

Right on...your son is in for a real treat....congrats...


----------



## wishin4fishin

Thanks for the chance Brett. There is gonna be one excited young man getting a chance of a lifetime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aggie80

Congrats Colton. Can't wait til my son is old enough to enter. Brett hope you are still doing this in three years.


----------



## red-fin

Wow!!! That's looks like us!!! Colton is playing football tonight in freshman game for Belton, won't get to tell him till after game. He is going to be ecstatic!! How do we confirm? As per rules have to confirm within 24 hours!! This is gonna be a blast!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Shaky

Congrats to Colton..........Brett this is an awesome thing you do, it almost makes me want to have some more kids......ALMOST.......lol


----------



## Main Frame 8

Congrats Colton - Look forward to seeing the pics from the hunt!!


----------



## djohn71

Congrats Colton, I'll see you and your dad at the lease in a couple of weeks and give you a congrats in person.:bounce:


----------



## broadonrod

Congrats Colton!!!! It looks like we are going hunting .... Thanks everyone for all the kind word and we are planning something else and will post it up soon! We have a lot if deer to take this year. I will PM my cell number to you Sr. Can't wait to get Colton in the stand. Here is a live pic of a BIG 8 I'm watching as as type and a few more bucks at this stand now.. Lots of hogs to shoot also. 20 in front of me now.. This is going to be a blast!!! Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Colton!! Your son and your self will have a great time!!! The deer watching itself it worth paying for! Brett props to ya again for giving to the kids I can't wait to see the smile in the picture with his Buck!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Brett,
Colton is a fine young man! You will enjoy meeting him!!! 
He and his dad Rex are great people!
They will be a blast to have at camp!!
I know them from way back!!


----------



## red-fin

*Way back*

Mikey,

It has been a long time, we were shooting tournament archery together and puttin up with that dang Randy C.!! Oh wait we are still puttin up with him!!! No really has been awhile, I think I was running a shovel and you was stockin soda machines.

Anyway thanks for the kind words, I know we are in for a real good time!!! Colton can't wait.


----------

